# Looking for a 11x17 Printer



## hdavis

Photo printers, large format printers. If you use a lot of ink, try to find one that has an aftermarket bulk conversion. My printer needs are a little different, so I have a laser printer the size of a washing machine. Fast, low per page toner cost, 2000 sheet feed tray.

For ink jet, HP, Epson, Brother all have good machines.


----------



## leeson1776

Hope I'm not wrong, but can't printers do any length? The width is the only determining factor for how big a sheet you can print. If it can do 11x17, it can do 11x∞. Right?


----------



## thom

QCCI said:


> This is what we use. It is the HP Designjet 110 plus nr
> 
> We've had this machine for about five years and have had no problems.


I've got that same machine. It's supposed to do photo quality but it just won't calibrate. Every time I turn it on it goes through 8 sheets of glossy paper and gallons of ink trying to calibrate itself before I can use it. 

The print heads never ever last their guaranteed life, HP refuses to even reply. 

I bought it to print plans, that's all I use it for and rarely use it anymore.

HP sucks


----------

